# Colfax



## Samadhi (Nov 1, 2011)

Has anyone ever ridden Colfax Ave. end-to-end?


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

Oh there are so many smart remarks I could make right now, but I do digress.

Why would you want to? I can think of dozens of places along the way that would be certain death.


----------



## arkitect (Apr 25, 2011)

Samadhi said:


> Has anyone ever ridden Colfax Ave. end-to-end?


and, a) lived to talk about it?
b) and not been run over/shot/mugged.....?

Seriously, it is a an insanely busy, congested and narrow road, not recommended for anyone but your enemies to try riding.


----------



## Samadhi (Nov 1, 2011)

arkitect said:


> and, a) lived to talk about it?
> b) and not been run over/shot/mugged.....?
> 
> Seriously, it is a an insanely busy, congested and narrow road, not recommended for anyone but your enemies to try riding.



I love this ^^^^.

I'm well-aware of the danger posed by Colfax to cyclists, but that's a part of the attraction. Color me crazy if you must, but it is the longest continuous street in the US. It's begging to be ridden.

I think it can be done.

You'd have to do it on the least busy time of the week. Let's say rolling from the east end at sunrise on a Sunday during the summer. Ride like a demon and get past Federal before 0700. After that, you're probably clear of the worst part which would be East Colfax. The street gets steadily wider as you go west.

But it would be better if my enemies rode it without me.

Maybe I'll come to my senses by June and ride Mt Evans instead.


----------



## cartmaniac (Jun 6, 2007)

Sounds cool. I think you should go for it. Sunday morning sounds like a good idea. Wear a helmet cam and that could make for a cool photo sequence.


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

On a Sunday morning, the drunks are just getting home....


----------



## peter584 (Aug 17, 2008)

I let a guy hold onto my car from about the capital building to the medical college on a Saturday night. So he's a lot of it.


----------



## DonDenver (May 30, 2007)

While I've done been on events over the years that shut good portions down to auto traffic and have authorities about who are monitoring along with sag tents...I would never do so on my own or even in small group as (all great jokes aside) odds go up exponentially of bad things happening. #badidea

Specific answer to your question no


----------



## automaticftp (Oct 18, 2012)

Yes, and lived to tell the tale. Go on a weekend and you'll be fine.


----------



## niksch (May 15, 2012)

Not on Colfax, but I 'hang out' to the west at Alkire and C470. Too easy to get on the trail there and go west past Morrison, or south all the way along 470 and back. I don't need to ride the city streets. 

However, Anyone on the west side that is interested in riding, let me know.


----------

